# Looking for DTG/Heat Seal T-Shirt/Hoodie Supplier (Urgent)



## DBurton (Nov 19, 2015)

Hi there,

We have US based client who is looking to be able to fulfil apparel products worldwide (but the vast majority being based in the US) for a webstore we are building for them.

We are looking for a apparel fulfilment company who can offer a print and dispatch service for a set of approximately 4-6 designs, printed on womens, mens t-shirts and hoodies. 

I'm aware that print on demand will have longer lead times and and higher prices. Therefore I would like to consider doing a run of a 100+ units per design and then operate on dispatch from the warehouse, either programatically (i.e we send delivery addresses to you via an API) or via e-mail. We would then replenish the stock with another bulk order once stock levels drop.

The client specifies they would like american apparel 50/25/25 tri-blend t-shirts and similar quality hoodies. Quality of print is also very important to them.

Is there anyone of this forum who might be able to help me with this? I'd be very grateful for any responses. 

Additionally the same client is also looking for bulk orders of 1000+ t-shirts for a variety of events they run, delivered to a single location in addition to smaller runs of ~100 hoodies/t-shirts delivered to a single location for events around the globe. Therefore there is the potential for additional business.


----------



## sslover85 (Jul 29, 2014)

your website does not work???


----------

